# What would you call your hypothetical children?



## Tailsy (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, let's just say you have [a number of] children for no seemingly apparent reason (BECAUSE I SAID SO). Assuming that you have at least two, of which at least one is a girl and one is a boy, what would you call them?

I spend bizarre amounts of time thinking of cute names for my never-going-to-exist kids. :3 I also like seeing what names other people like.

*BOYS*:
Callum
Aiden
Sebastian
Richard
Angelo
Daniel

Also if I particularly hated my son/lived in Harry Potter world/wanted to make him have to spell his name out to everyone for the rest of his life I'd call him Asthore. It's so cute, but terribly mean in practice. D:

*GIRLS*;
Jasmine
Grace
Caitlin
Alexis
Lexi
Skye

I don't have any I HATE MY DAUGHTER names, though. x3;
(yes i'm going to need a lot of kids)

SO GO GO GO TELL ME \o/


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 4, 2008)

hehe. 

I only have two names, one girl and one boy name. (but I'm probably never gunna have kids so yeah)

*Boy:* Wynn
*Girl:* Emma-Lee

>A> I like weird names, eh?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 4, 2008)

*Boy:*
Balthazar
Dorian
Basil
Hannibal (no not named after the cannibal character, even though he's cool)
Alfred
Oscar
Douglas
Alan
Sebastian (hoping he doesn't learn the story associated with this name)

*Girl:*
Sophie
Emma

Yeah if I have kids I hope it's a boy because there's not many good girl names imo ):


----------



## Alexi (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm going to name some son of mine Hannibal. Then kick the asses of children who bully him about it at school.

Just so I can kick little kid ass.

And I'd name my daughter Duplica, because she is awesome. :D


----------



## spaekle (Aug 4, 2008)

I would name them SPAWN I, SPAWN II, SPAWN III, and so on, in order of their birth, and raise them as my own personal minions. 

Hell, I'm not having kids. :P


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 4, 2008)

For a girl, probably Terra. Yes, Terra. I just like that name a lot for some reason.

I never really thought about what I'd name a boy o.o;

This is, if I HAVE kids. x3


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 4, 2008)

*Mailkids*

Bob
Joe
Charlie
Joshua
Benjamin
Taylor

*Femalekids*

Shirley
Madison
Taylor
Jasmine
Isabelle Jr.
Amelia Jr.
Madison Jr.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm...

Male
Bob
Guy
Absent
Heigenfield
[LOL :D]

Female
Toree
Aria
Darksong
Rosie


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd name my kid Lucifer and send him to a Catholic school.


----------



## octobr (Aug 4, 2008)

dinner


I mean he'd only have to deal with it until he hit about fifteen, twenty pounds.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 5, 2008)

Vladimir
Viktor
Scorpius
Alphonse
Klaus

Hilda
Hedwig
Malvina
Wilhelmina
Helena


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 5, 2008)

I posted in a thread like this at antoehr forum ages ago. Except that the average age was about 10-15 years older than here, so it wasn't hypothetical in many cases. x3

Boys
Theodore
Giuseppe
Eric
John
Dominic
Vladimir
Joaquim
Aleksandr
Wilhelm
Hiro

Girls
Rihanna
Aleksandra
Wilhelmina
Alice
Alicia
Aika
Haruka

Nope, nothing really fancy. But Aleksandr and Aleksandra will be shortened to Sasha, I like that nickname.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 5, 2008)

Wheezy, Cornelius, Tyberius, and Zeus.

Why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Aug 5, 2008)

_Boys_

William
Richard
Joshua
Lucas
Jason

_Girls_

Ilyana*...I'm pretty sure she would hate me forever*
Ashley
Amber
Nicole
Catherine
Pamela
Rose
Martha
Donna

...I'm hoping for a girl, personally.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 5, 2008)

Boy, Drake
Girl, Sakura

:D


----------



## Adriane (Aug 5, 2008)

Ama-no-murakumo
Bismark
Basch
Caliburn
Cecil
Cid
Cody
Gilgamesh
Kain
Kotetsu
Laurence
Magus
Miles
Raubahn


Alexandria
Celes
Dagger
Faris
Francisca
Garnet
Karen
Kiku-ichimonji
Rosa
Rydia
Sarisa
Semih Lafihna
Terra

YES YES I'M HOPELESS SHUSH YOU


----------



## Dinru (Aug 5, 2008)

*Girls:*
Sabrina
Lorelai
Alice
Sakura
April

*Boys:*
Elliot
Emmet
Edmund
October

Of course, I don't think I'll ever even _have_ children, but I like coming up with names :D


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 5, 2008)

Girls:
Natalie
Yumi
Leithia

Boys:
Riley
Jeremy
Drake


----------



## @lex (Aug 5, 2008)

Due to over-exposure of Pokémon, I totally dig gemstones and colors.

Girl:
Kristall (Swedish for Crystal)
Alizarin (the name is nice, but I don't like the color)
Lavendel (Swedish for Lavender)
Scarlet

Boy:
Silver
Jasper

...except for those, if ever I see or hear a "normal" name (that is very uncommon and beautiful), I consider it for my child's name, but, I seem to forget them :P Too bad. They might come in handy some day.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 5, 2008)

One, Two, Three, Four...


I'd be a terrible parent, I think.


"What do you want to name him?"

"He's the firstborn, so One."

Luckily, I won't be a parent.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)

Boys

Brian
Robert
Ryan
Drake
Jasper
Elliot
Jacob
Michael
Henry
Pikachu Jr.

Girls

Rose
Alice
Molly
Christina
Crystal
Rebecca


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 5, 2008)

*Boys*

William
Lucius
Edgar
Matthew
Roy

*Girls*

Christine
Katherine
Elizabeth
Francisca (I'm going to marry a Spanish woman just so I can get away with this one :3)
Euphemia (okay maybe just as a middle name)

And that's just the list of first names. My children will despise me for their middle names. :D


----------



## Jolty (Aug 5, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I would name them SPAWN I, SPAWN II, SPAWN III, and so on, in order of their birth, and raise them as my own personal minions.
> 
> Hell, I'm not having kids. :P


Lmao I have a friend who says he's going to do that too :B

anyways. I dunno if I even want kids, and my cats are my babies anyway lol


Brian
Roger
Eric
Terry
Michael
Ryan
Jimmy (or James w/e)
Arnie


Alexandra
Xanda
Lucy
Jenny


ALL (except one) OF THE BOYS NAME ARE STOLEN WOOHOO. Jimmy's actually nicked from 4 different ones lmao


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 5, 2008)

Girls:

 Terra (I like that name.)
 Katie (Not my actual name, but it's my alias on some websites because I like it.)
 Sarah

 Boys:

 Axel (Wh-hoo!)
 Chase
 Lucas?
 Artemis (Maybe)
 Akagi (8D No.)

 Never in my life will I call a child of mine James.


----------



## Minish (Aug 5, 2008)

For a boy, probably Casper William or something. I really love the name Casper, even though the ghost thing kind of ruined it. ;_; William's very pretty. For a girl Willow Nina or Nina Willow. Probably not if the son's called William. XD William and Willow, no thanks.

...I used to have a huge list of names I was going to use but then I forget them all. ;_; I want to marry a Japanese guy JUST for the reason that I can go through months of deciding names with him not minding. ;D


----------



## octobr (Aug 5, 2008)

You all are crazy and your kids will _hate you forever._


Mine'd be like, Ben or Austin or Anthony, Paul or James or Noah. Or Vince. Vince is an awesome name. Or Marcus. Or Carver. Shut up.

Or for chicks, uh. Well. The girls can be lunch NO VERNE uh ok this is my one weird name CARRIGAN like the girl from casper? Err. I don't know. I haven't spent time thinking about girl names in a long time.


Let's just pretend the wife can't produce a female child.



If I could I would definitely have a boy named Dianne (until he figured it out, at which point we'd call him Danny) and a girl named Nikolai (shortened to Nikki. She'd probably care less. Chicks always do, and Nikolai is an ass-kicking name).






Murkrowfeather -- name your child Sarah and I will be at your door. Axe in hand (or large knife; I'll send you a survey via snail mail a few days previous). The angel of fuckin vengeance. The god of retribution. For all children who lived through the hell of Sarah-hood.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 5, 2008)

I think Nathan's a nice boy's name and I think Elisa and Marie are pretty girl's names, although my mum's name's Marie (it was Hilda, but she changed it because she hated it), so that could be confusing. Ruth and Alexandra are nice, too.

Haven't given this much thought, though.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 5, 2008)

I've always been fond of the names Lynn, Brooke, Terra, Kirby, Ralph, Xavier, Mimi, and Sharon, though I doubt I'll adopt more than two kids.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 5, 2008)

I will name my children with hashes of their birth time, latitude, longitude, and altitude

they will thus be uniquely distinguished from every other human being ever


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 5, 2008)

Male

Leroy
Henry
Brian
Xavier
Robert
Homer
Eduardo
Seth
Axel
Jacob


Female

Iliana
Ruki
Stephanie
Athena
Bonnie
Natasha
Kiara
Jasmine
Maria
Hikari

(I just picked the first ten
male and female names that I could think of)


----------



## Koji (Aug 6, 2008)

*Male*
Jude
Alexi
Tybalt (Yes he would hate me)
Whiskerandos (It is a name, and it is the greatest name in the world)
Christian (Not religious, I just love the name)
Sebastian


*Female*
Nikki
Alexis
Karen
Juliet (though I hope she wouldn't meet the same fate)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 6, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Florence (Florry, Flossy)
> Dorothy (Polly, Dolly, Dotty)
> Harriet or Henrietta (Hatty, Hetty, Henri)
> 
> ...


These are also cool.
But I'm a sucker for old-fashioned names so.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 6, 2008)

Ruby said:


> My favorite names are those that can be shortened into silly old-fashioned nicknames.   These are the names that I should be prepared to use as first names (I don't like all of the nicknames that I have put in brackets):
> 
> Eden (Ted, Teddy, Ned)
> Noah
> Rudolph or Randolph (Rudy)


I've always through of Eden as a girl's name. Granted, the only person I know of called Eden was female (Eden Espinosa who played Elphaba on Broadway/in LA).

And while we're on the subject of stupid fantardery, I've decided that I was far too lucid when naming names earlier and now that I'm suitably sleep-deprived I want a ton of kids from different races so I can name them all after RENT characters and force them to learn choreography for my own amusement.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the name Isaac because it means "he laughs"


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I only have one name for each, but:

Boy:
Paul

Girl:
Rebecca

I don't know why; I just like those names


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 6, 2008)

I would call them Artemis regardless of gender, and hand them Artemis Fowl, when they're good enough to read it. Anyone born after that will be named with a list of names compiled with numbers by them, and a die. The list would be thus:
Male:
1. Ganon
2. Cormag
3. Reven
4. Lucius
5. Rin
6. Ike

Female:
1. Marisa
2. Limstella
3. Verina
4. Black Magia
5. Relina
6. Namine
Namine, Artemis, Reven, and Relina are my favorites, but I doubt I'll have children, so it doesn't really matter...


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 6, 2008)

> I will name my children with hashes of their birth time, latitude, longitude, and altitude
> 
> they will thus be uniquely distinguished from every other human being ever


"Hiya, I'm called Billy Bob, what's your name?"
"12309034100, but you can call me 1230 for short."


----------



## Evolutionary (Aug 6, 2008)

*For Girls*
Jasmine
*Caitlin-Favorite*
Lavender
*Lily-Favorite*
Sapphire
Crystal
*For Boys*
Lucas
*Luke-Favorite*
Patrick
Cody


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 6, 2008)

Girls:
Amber 
Clara

Boys:
...I'm stumped. x_x


----------



## Ruby (Aug 6, 2008)

Dannichu, Eden can be used for girls and boys.


----------



## Valor (Aug 6, 2008)

Boy-
Guy
Reid (Except what are the chances of me having a red-haired kid when all the girls I've fallen for were brown haired and I myself am dirty blond?)

Girl-
Felicia.

I'd rather have only one kid, though.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 6, 2008)

Boy: Finbar
Girl: Deirdre


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 6, 2008)

Valor said:


> Boy-
> Guy
> Reid (Except what are the chances of me having a red-haired kid when all the girls I've fallen for were brown haired and I myself am dirty blond?)


Genetic mutation! My best friend is ginger and both of her parents have light brown hair. 

Well her dad doesn't have hair anymore. But whatever.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 6, 2008)

Red hair is a recessive gene and doesn't require a mutation. It can occur with both parents being heterozygous.

*Boys name*
David
Thomas
Christian
Peter
Soren
Alex

*Girls*
Sarah
Inge
Jasmine
Natalie
Alexandra
Helena
Anna

etc


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:
			
		

> I'd name my kid Lucifer and send him to a Catholic school.


Brilliant.


*Boys:*
Elliot
Martin
Matt
James

*Girls:*
Lorraine
Anna
Rio
Henrietta
Nami
Lynn
Claire
Rika


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 6, 2008)

I shall name my children boring stupid names. It doesn't matter what. When they're teenagers I shall change their name to fit them. More specifically, if they're ugly fatass losers despite my iron fist, they don't get cool names >:I

(assuming they are awesome)
Guy:
Vance
Victor


Girl:
Vera

I have a strange obsession with the letter V.


----------



## Mhaladie (Aug 6, 2008)

Uh, I dunno. For a boy maybe Emmett, and girls' names... Alexandra, because it can be shortened to cool things, Emilia, and a couple of weird names like Kestrel and Zeiphe, maybe. I used to think about names all the time, buuut I can't really remember them anymore.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I totally forgot. I would name one of my kids (if it's a boy) Guy, because that's such a kick-ass name.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd name my children after Pokemon :D

No, I wouldn't. I'm not idiotic.

ARCEUS!! GO TO YOUR ROOM RIGHT NOW!!

That would be epic.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 7, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> I'd name my children after Pokemon :D
> 
> No, I wouldn't. I'm not idiotic.
> 
> ...


AND WHAT THE FUCK /YOU/ LOOKIN' AT, MEWTWO D:< YOU STILL HAVE LAUNDRY TO DO


----------



## Espeon (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, is this to get ideas for our illegitimate children, Tailsy?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 7, 2008)

Espeon said:


> Oh, is this to get ideas for our illegitimate children, Tailsy?


Of course, sweetie. <3~


----------



## Timmy (Aug 7, 2008)

Nathan
Jack
Zach
Stanley
Chazz
Joey

Anna
Rena
Ren

:/


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

Non-Existant.

But hypothetically, removing the fact that there is no way I will ever have anyone to have kids _with_... I still don't know. =) Though there are quite a few girl names I like, so maybe I'd name a hypothetical daughter one of those. My favourite's probably Camilla, which also happens to be my best friend's name. :3



Mhaladie said:


> For a boy maybe Emmett


I'm turning you in to the NSPCC. xD


----------



## Zeph (Aug 8, 2008)

Um...

If by an odd chance I get male twins, it's Remus and Romulus. Non-twins (Male) include Sirius, Regulus and Xenophilius. I have no idea for females, though. (Harry Potter nerd, of course.)

Oh, also, I'd like to name a child after their star sign. Unless it's Virgo or Cancer, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Oh, also, I'd like to name a child after their star sign. Unless it's Virgo or Cancer, for obvious reasons.


"Cancer! Come here right this instant!"
"AIDS! Go to bed, now!"
"Smallpox, put that down!"

xD


----------



## Zeph (Aug 8, 2008)

^Yes. Precisely. And at some point, Virgo would become very contradictory.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

...really, would anyone want to be named after their star sign? If I was called Saggitarius, I would murder my parents. Me and my sister Capricorn.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 8, 2008)

Leo is a cool name >:|


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> Leo is a cool name >:|


Well, yes, Leo wouldn't be too bad, but the rest...


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd get kicks being called 'Scorpio' considering i'm not an Italian gangster.

Oh. Good ideas here.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 8, 2008)

Male:

Brendan
Lance

Female:

Roxanne

They're the only two names I'll choose and if you don't agree gtfo because they're the only two that match with my last name. D:<

My last name is Schmiedeberg.


----------



## Jetx (Aug 8, 2008)

Jason's a cool name

that's about as far as I go. :)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 9, 2008)

Boy:

NORMAL:
Ryan
Trevor
Riley
James
Ashley (what? It _can_ be used as a guy's name!)

FOREIGN:
Fernando
Javier
Vladimir
Shingo
Shigeru

WEIRD NAMES:
Duffelbag 
Drifloon

Girl:

NORMAL:
Camilla
Diandra
Jasmine
Juliette (oh man, if only Cirrus read this one)

FOREIGN:
Lorena
Adele
Sakura
Rika

WEIRD NAMES:
Fourteen
Ocean
Tomato

Yes, I'm weird, I know.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 11, 2008)

apparently my mind is really counting on not ever having male children because I can't find a single male name I like.

as for female, I'm rather fond of Jasmine and Elaine.

and that's about it.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 11, 2008)

Alabaster said:


> WEIRD NAMES:
> Fourteen
> Ocean
> Tomato
> ...


Ocean is a more common name than you'd imagine. Slightly chavvy, though. 
Fourteen doesn't seem odd to me because I'm so sued to Thirteen form House, but never, ever call a child Tomato. God, don't call an _animal _that.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 11, 2008)

okay so I recently met this kid named STORM. No joke, his name was Storm Boris. Anyway, I am so jealous of him, so if I had a male child it would totally be Storm. OR NO. What about Dana? A GREAT NAME. Or Barney? A WONDERFUL NAME. Or Adolf, maybe.

Okay, actually I have no idea. Probably Storm because that name is kick-ass. For a female, I have no idea.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 11, 2008)

Blame X-Men, but I've always viewed Storm as a girl's name.

It's pretty, though~


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 11, 2008)

It's awesome. 

I also met a kid once named (get this) Angel Slaughter. No joke. He went by the first name Esai. (he was a perfectly nice person if you're wondering) 

I know some girls names, like, I dunno, Prudence? Or maybe Gertrude? OH I KNOW, Hortence? What about Grizelda? Oh yeah.

(JOKE)


----------



## Great Aether (Aug 12, 2008)

Boy:
Tom
Jason

Girl:
Kimberly
Alexis

Never gonna have more than two kids, so yeah.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 12, 2008)

Alabaster said:


> WEIRD NAMES:
> Fourteen
> Ocean
> Tomato
> ...


Alabaster, I _*INSIST*_ that you have three children called Fourteen, Ocean, and Tomato. It would be hilarious. xD


----------



## Altmer (Aug 12, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> apparently my mind is really counting on not ever having male children because I can't find a single male name I like.
> 
> as for female, I'm rather fond of Jasmine and Elaine.
> 
> and that's about it.


you can always use slovenian names


----------



## Amaguq (Aug 15, 2008)

I would name the first boy *Tobias* and the first girl *Sky*.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 16, 2008)

Girl:
Rose
Zelda
Scout
Dulce
Cassandra (?)

Boy:
Jeremy
Link (...what? XD)
Cat Boy
<(^.^<) (>^.^)> <(^.^<) (>^.^)>



With the second to last one, me and some of my friends were drawing hypothetical. There was Dulce, Cassandra and Cat Boy. A boy with whiskers, a tail and cat ears. And fur. Yes, I'm insane. Not sure about the last one. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Mirry (Aug 16, 2008)

For boy names I like Cameron. And uh... Luke?

Girls names... Madison, Rosemary, Charlotte, Autumn, Emma. :)


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 17, 2008)

I need to tell someone this and this thread looks decent enough for it. 

So this mum wanted to register her five kids with the library today. 
She was a cruel, cruel woman. The three boys had normal names; William, something and something else, but the girls were Danyelle (I do _not _appreciate my name being butchered like that, thank you very much) and - get this - _Diamond-Destiny_.

Why would someone _do _that?


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

ahahahaa Diamond-Destiny that sounds like the name of a bad fanfic or an emo rock band

The other day I was reading Dear Abby (I GET BORED OVER BREAKFAST OKAY) and there was this guy complaining that his dad didn't want him to name his daughter Astrith or something. It started with an A and ended with a th, an it wasn't Aerith, but I can't remember exactly what it was. BUT anyway it was a hideous name, and then Abby was like "don't listen to your dad!" and I wanted to scream "NOOOOOO listen to your dad" 
Autumn is a beautiful name, I just realized that after looking at these posts. If I have a girl, that's totally going to be her name.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 17, 2008)

Something totally foreign/bizarre/generally sexy like Dietrich, Sforza, Lysander, Schuyler, Luca, Callahan, Calhoun, Locke, Fauntleroy, Sergei, Raoul, Leonhart... yes those are pretty much all guys' names but I think guys generally get sexier names than girls do. Yeah, pretty much the only girls' names I like are Adrian and Audrey. Which aren't that unusual. what is this anomaly

But anyway I normally keep lists of sextastic names like those because, since I will have no children to torture embarrass abuse gift them with, I use them for characters in... stuff. Because they can't complain, ahaha.

fyi Ima and Ura Pig are worse than "Diamond-Destiny"


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

There was no Ura Hogg! (was there?) But there was a relatively famous Ima Hogg. 

For god's sake, does the name Ima have any use other than bad puns?


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the names Cassandra, Alexis, Alexandra and Taylor for girls. I can't think of any for boys, which sucks because I want to have a boy.

In the realm of bad names, I know girls named Treasure and Uniqua. It's very important to their parents that they are special.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 17, 2008)

Bob for males. =D

Lisa for females. Theend.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmmm. Seth, Jake, Alex or Ethan if it's a boy. Alex, Jane, Mira, or Nikita if it's a girl.

Oh, and Trace/Tracie if its a cross-dresser :D

Or Max if its a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Reimeiken (Aug 17, 2008)

Girls: Evana, Nia, Alice, Clarissa
Boys: Jasper, Edward, William, Asher

:3


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 17, 2008)

Personally being a girl and being called Iona Penis would fucking suck.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

Because Penis is totally a last name.

Iona Dick, though, is much more likely.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 17, 2008)

'Penis' sounded funnier.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 17, 2008)

There was a girl at my school for a while named "Summer Paradise". Also a guy named "Paul Pancake". _That_ is seriously the best name ever. I wish my last name were Pancake.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

There's also Harry Dick. :|
And of course, Heywood Jablome.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 17, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Also a guy named "Paul Pancake". _That_ is seriously the best name ever. I wish my last name were Pancake.


That's not cruel parenting, though... that's just very unfortunate. Or fortunate, if you can stand having a name that some people will rip you mercilessly for, while others will think it's the best thing ever.

I hope he marries a girl called Blueberry or Lemon or something equally pancake-topping-sounding.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Aug 17, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> There was a girl at my school for a while named "Summer Paradise". Also a guy named "Paul Pancake". _That_ is seriously the best name ever. I wish my last name were Pancake.


My brother knew a couple of guys with the last name of Waffle. I'm not kidding - I even saw "Brandon Waffle" on a sign-up sheet for something once.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 17, 2008)

You know, forget what I just said. Paul Pancake should get a civil partnership with Brandon Waffle so they can become Mr. and Mr. Pancake-Waffle. 

It would make the world a much better place.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I'm going to name a child I have Emmeline Rose.

Regardless of sex.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

I really wish I had an alliterative name. :(

I would give a kid one, but there are no good names that start with F. Except maybe Fiona. Or Felix, I guess.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 17, 2008)

Franziska :D

Or, uh, Feenie.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 18, 2008)

Or "Frog". 

OH HEY GUYS. What about George Foreman? He has five sons, all named George. PRETTY AWESOME. Or Frank Zappa, he has kids named Dweezil and Moon Unit, among other things.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 21, 2008)

YOu people all make me laugh. Sadly, I have actually seen a name that may be very groan inducing: Pine Apple. She (he?) lives on Pine Street. I'm not freaking kidding. Unless they were using a pseudonym to sign up for the Shrine Bingo flyers, you just DON'T name someone that!

Lets see...
Boys: 
well, actually, I don't have any boys names. yet. Not that I'm planning on having kids, mind you.

Girls: 
Sandra, Cassandra, or some variant thereof. I've always liked the name Sandra, dunno why.

And if I ever get over reading the Bleedman Comics on DA, I could have a son named Billy and a daughter Mandy... or not. Crap, my cousin was named Bill... That won't work then! Nerts!


----------



## Linzys (Aug 21, 2008)

*Boy:*
Conan (What? I think it's a really cool name! D: )
Avery
James
Drake
Griffin
Phoenix



*Girl:* 
Desdemona (Teehee..Othello=GREAT play. Dezzie is a cute nickname, too. :3)
Diantha
Alys


----------

